# Who Does "One Timers"???



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Who on here does the "one timers" or people that only call if its over 6"??? Last storm we had, I received over 35 calls from these people and passed them all up. Now I'm thinking next storm once I've finished my route I'll go out and do these people for some cash....

Anyone else do the same?


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

If they are right next to a job that I'm doing I will take care of then right away, I can always use the exyra money


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

One timers still== $$$$$
I'll take all I can get...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

COD!!! Nice to have gas money.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Plow them out one time ,then hand a contract for next year with double your normal price for plowing and have them sign it right away.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Money is money. I can't pass that up, and what Grandview said. Hand them a contract. If they stop me at my truck while plowing, instant $$ 1.5X the average cost or 2x if they want it done. . . NOW.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

I do all that I can get. Its like a little gift from the snow fairy, you don't even expect it and then poof there it is a job where you can get double what you normally would and both parties are happy. Money is money.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Last storm my phone was ringing off the hook. I stopped answering and changed my voicemail. I had 12 or so messages. Called them back and got like 5 of them after my regulars were done. Ill take all I can get after a storm. Well worth it.


----------



## DCL (Oct 15, 2009)

I would have to agree with everyone else. Last storm we had 30+ calls. Answered them all and told them they were on the list after we finished those already under contracts. About 12 of them want on board with the regulars list. Plus the extra cash for the last minute hassel. Well worth taking the calls.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

No, I stopped taking the "one timers" this year. Around here, the one timers are all the cheapos that no one else will plow either because they are trying to save a nickel. I understand where you are all coming from, but I'm in a position where my route is full and frankly, but they time I finish my route, I'm past ready for sleep. I am refusing ALL additional work as of right now, even ones who want to be done regularly. I am just giving them the name/number of someone else, and let them take care of it.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Must be nice to be in that position; I'm always looking for more work.


----------



## RSR_NH (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree, I always take them. However, my route is nowhere near most of you guys' in size, so I can understand. I wrote up a small one-time contract as well, just to be safe. Two signatures later, they're plowed out and we're both happy.


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

I take them, for cash only. I charge more than I would charge a regular customer and depending on how long I've been plowing and what type of mood I'm in some times allot more. Example-$100 buck take it or leave it. I always take care of my regular customers first. This is a good was to make a couple hundred bucks cash along with the money I bill from my regular customers.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

EGLC;933666 said:


> Who on here does the "one timers" or people that only call if its over 6"??? Last storm we had, I received over 35 calls from these people and passed them all up. Now I'm thinking next storm once I've finished my route I'll go out and do these people for some cash....
> 
> Anyone else do the same?


Wouldn't any lady like a "one timer" especially if it's over 6 inches? LOL


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

creativedesigns;934337 said:


> Wouldn't any lady like a "one timer" especially if it's over 6 inches? LOL


hahahaha I wouldn't mind plowing a lil bit of both.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll do them if I'm close to the drive, or once my route is finished. One thing I've noticed this year is that one timers who call here want an exact price based off of some half a$$ed description...such as horribly underestimating the size of the drive or not mentioning it's gravel under that four foot of snow, or the best not mentioning it is a circle drive (which i hate)....so anyone who calls who wants an exact price gets told no thanks


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

MahonLawnCare;937181 said:


> so anyone who calls who wants an exact price gets told no thanks


Not even if you see it face to face? Have them sign a waiver?


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

yup. I take em all. Lots of times they turn into regulars. If nothin else its gas for the night or dinner with the wifey later on.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yup,plowing is a lot like sex.Nothing wrong with a 1 timer.And I suppose{not that I would know,--if you have the right equipment]you can get paid for both.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

I use to hate the onetimers who would shovel their drive just wide enough to get their vehicles out. Later in the season,when the bankings got high and frozen,they want you to beat them back because they ran out of places to throw their snow. I would make sure regulars are done before I did unscheduled work. Obstructions in drives I'm not familiar with are a PITA, my friend ran into a well casing plowing,it was a little expensive for him,it cut the wires going down to the pump. plowking


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I will do them if I am still in the truck after the normal route. What I hate is the people that call like around noon and want you there NOW! I do my route, then I do any add-ons and estimates, then I go take a nap. LOL! It never fails the minute you get home, take the boots, off and want to catch some shut eye, the phone will ring.


----------



## burlingtonplow (Jan 6, 2010)

*One timers*

Amusing story, hopefully amusing

I had someone call me for a one timer. He was in no rush. He asked for my price and I gave him as I do any customer the same price I would even if he was a regular. So he flips out and says its expensive for not including shoveling. He asked for a 15 dollar discount for not shoving. I told him I had no time for this so said goodbye. I had also many other call that day as they always do in December I guess until they get someone.

Anyway two hours later he calls back realizing either A. My price was very reasonable and B. No one else wanted to go there. The guy was hysterical when I got to the house. He had his wife in the house pointing and telling him to make sure i got each spot. I told him to move his shovel so I don't pile snow on it. He says don't worry. So after realizing what I just said he sees the shovel with snow on it. He asks the wife to get out of the house while she is wearing her moomoo to get the shovel out while he just watches. He then "fakes" like he is going over there to help her. I didn't even know what to say. She finally pulled the shovel out and I got paid and never heard from again.

What I forgot to mention is I do agree do not give prices for those over the phone. Do it in person because they are all trying to mislead you on what the lot is like.


----------



## burlingtonplow (Jan 6, 2010)

AbsoluteH&L;963690 said:


> I will do them if I am still in the truck after the normal route. What I hate is the people that call like around noon and want you there NOW! I do my route, then I do any add-ons and estimates, then I go take a nap. LOL! It never fails the minute you get home, take the boots, off and want to catch some shut eye, the phone will ring.


Yes that happened to me two times in a row this year. I also love when I call someone to see if they want plowing when I'm near the home, no one answers the phone like they are out partying during a blizzard. But when I get home they ask 'hey where you at I moved the cars"


----------

